# Wwe '13



## sheva90 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Chi lo acquisterà? Io l'ho prenotato ieri.

Esce Venerdi


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Ottobre 2012)

bello


----------



## Cm Punk (31 Ottobre 2012)

Non compro un gioco di wrestling da 5 o 6 anni, ma dai video si prospetta un gran gioco
Sono intenzionato a prenderlo, sheva appena ci giochi fammi sapere se ne vale la pena 
Anche se con cm punk in copertina sarebbe da prendere all'istante


----------

